# Berlin lake



## HAAS16 (May 29, 2017)

Was wondering if anyone has information on Berlin? getting any walleye or crappie there? Thanks.


----------



## Eyegagger (Jan 13, 2018)

I have not been to Berlin this year but I know of an acquaintance that has and he's pulled in 11 pounder and a couple smaller ones on his last trip and is also been catching a few large crappies in between I don't know any areas or what side of the lake or anything seen a couple of his pictures on Facebook I know he was using vibes been wanting to get out myself


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

will be heading out to berlin in the a.m mosquito lake was a bust for me today...thinking of hitting the 224 bridge channel area... ill be in a shappell 2000 stop on by if your out.. the fish in my profile came from berlin by the train bridge thanks go out a fellow ogf member @tomb


----------



## Mattiba (Apr 7, 2020)

I’m heading out to Berlin tomorrow, probably by the state park.


----------



## randazzo87 (Apr 19, 2015)

How's the ice out there?


----------



## Mattiba (Apr 7, 2020)

Ice is about 9”. I had a decent day out there, I caught lots of crappie, 4 white bass and three catfish.


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

randazzo87 said:


> How's the ice out there?


ice was about 9 inches out there hopefully this rain will kill the snow..


----------



## Mattiba (Apr 7, 2020)

I was measuring some 7” ice off Bonner Rd yesterday. Is the ice safe still and when do you think the ice will be safe again?


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

Mattiba said:


> I was measuring some 7” ice off Bonner Rd yesterday. Is the ice safe still and when do you think the ice will be safe again?


its probably still good little bit of rain we had probably just melted the snow layer off.. then added a layer of frozen rain and bunch of snow.. was going to go out today but my car got stuck 100 yards from my house last night and that drained all my eagerness to go.. thinking of going out in the a.m (Saturday) any one know if any areas are plowed around the lake?


----------



## Mattiba (Apr 7, 2020)

fish master said:


> its probably still good little bit of rain we had probably just melted the snow layer off.. then added a layer of frozen rain and bunch of snow.. was going to go out today but my car got stuck 100 yards from my house last night and that drained all my eagerness to go.. thinking of going out in the a.m (Saturday) any one know if any areas are plowed around the lake?


That stinks about your car. I haven’t been by there today. I’m heading to mosquito tomorrow. If you make it out let us how it is. Good luck!


----------



## slf (Feb 4, 2005)

They plowed the parking lot by the government building on Bedell rd today.


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

Mattiba said:


> That stinks about your car. I haven’t been by there today. I’m heading to mosquito tomorrow. If you make it out let us how it is. Good luck!


yeah.. skeeter is my home lake.. but what a haul.. last weekend the water was really milky


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

slf said:


> They plowed the parking lot by the government building on Bedell rd today.


is that the millcreek day use area?


----------



## slf (Feb 4, 2005)

fish master said:


> is that the millcreek day use area?


Yes


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

Are guys fishing south of 224? Does anyone know if you can walk out by Dutch Harbor. Can you park there?


----------



## slf (Feb 4, 2005)

I didn’t see anyone on either side as of 11am this morning. Bonner rd boat ramp area wasn’t plowed yet either. Can’t park by Dutch Harbor unless you shovel a spot in front of the entrance by the ropes out.


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

yeah was going to go out this morning, 
the alarm went off but i said nope and went back to bed.. thinking of a evening bite and see how that is..


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

dont know if i went out in the right place off of the day use parking lot .. walked out about 30 yards ran into 3 huge mounds of snow (sand bar i believe) all slush tried walking between the 2 mounds ice got really wet. so i stayed by shore in 5fow 10in of ice... few lookers no takers. seen a few people on the north side of the lake and 1 person lose a drone that flew over me,, planning on going out tomm anyone else game?


----------



## Mattiba (Apr 7, 2020)

Any word on the ice at Berlin?


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

Mattiba said:


> Any word on the ice at Berlin?


where i was there was 10in... i seen a few people on the northside of the lake


----------



## slf (Feb 4, 2005)

Mattiba said:


> Any word on the ice at Berlin?


It’s at least 8” most everywhere. Lots of people on the north side right now. A couple on the south of 224.


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

Here is a link to the video of my drone sweep of Berlin from Feb 6th 2022 around 2pm. 3 shanty's just northeast of 224 bridge and 3 people walking out. Plenty of ice left.


----------



## Nowake71 (Jul 7, 2018)

fish master said:


> dont know if i went out in the right place off of the day use parking lot .. walked out about 30 yards ran into 3 huge mounds of snow (sand bar i believe) all slush tried walking between the 2 mounds ice got really wet. so i stayed by shore in 5fow 10in of ice... few lookers no takers. seen a few people on the north side of the lake and 1 person lose a drone that flew over me,, planning on going out tomm anyone else game?


for the evening bite


----------



## slf (Feb 4, 2005)

Nowake71 said:


> for the evening bite


Fished north of 224 this afternoon. Caught a couple perch and crappie and 2 cats. Including this bigun. All on a vibe.


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

i think i seen your drone one flew over me the other day while fishing at the day use area


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

fish master said:


> i think i seen your drone one flew over me the other day while fishing at the day use area


Not mine. I flew off the causeway and stayed north. Sunday was my first visit to the ice this year.


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

what type of drone are you flying?


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

has anyone one been by or on berlin?


----------



## Mattiba (Apr 7, 2020)

I was there last night. Only caught one keeper crappie.


----------



## Tony Bologna (Feb 13, 2014)

Out now. 5 small crappie. 8” ice.


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

6 hours 1 7 inch crappie. Fished in 18, 26, and 32 fow.


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

anyone tryin berlin tomm? any known conditions?


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

12 inches of ice on the north end Thursday. Easy drag.


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

went out for a while shoreline from the bridge is a little crusty getting out to the north end.. ice is still thick about a dozen or so people out..


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

anyone have a condition report for berlin?


----------



## Mattiba (Apr 7, 2020)

I drove by today, nobody was out that I could see. The water was up some and some open spots by 224.


----------



## Spaniel235 (Jun 19, 2005)

Mattiba said:


> View attachment 482549
> 
> Ice is about 9”. I had a decent day out there, I caught lots of crappie, 4 white bass and three catfish.


Nice fish....


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

well ladies and gents i think it is over for ice on berlin it is open water out there..


----------



## HAAS16 (May 29, 2017)

I agree... ice fishing RIP until next year. Get your waders out


----------



## Fat Bill (Jan 16, 2006)

Drove over Berlin yesterday and then checked the Corp of Engineers website. The lake is at 1025.9 feet above sea level. That puts it about 1.75 feet above summer pool. I'm sure they will start dropping the level to make room for the spring rains. It should be a little unsettled for some time yet.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

WOO HOO time to get the boat out!!


----------

